# How to dual-boot linux/freebsd on a raspberry pi 4 ?



## Alain De Vos (Feb 7, 2022)

.


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 7, 2022)

You don't. You just change the SD card.


----------



## covacat (Feb 7, 2022)

write an u-boot script
also in theory an efi boot manager should work


----------



## openbsd98324 (Feb 10, 2022)

Alain De Vos said:


> .



It is easy you create a larger msdos fat with both kernels, and add a script (e.g. sh) to change the kernel image file and cmd files (e.g. config.txt and the main command file.).

see here goodbye linux how it works.

It is possible to code a little framebuffer menu as well.





						Goodbye Linux -  Welcome BSD ;) - Raspberry Pi Forums
					






					forums.raspberrypi.com


----------

